# Need info on Beretta 8045d



## G. I. Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

I just received a beretta .45 and was wondering if anybody had any info or exp with this gun. Also what is the value?
Its in pretty good shape.
Thank you in advance


----------



## G. I. Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

aren't you selling this in the classifieds?

if you are wondering how much to sell it for just take it to a local sporting goods store and ask what they would give you for it and that will give you some idea what to sell it for.


----------



## G. I. Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes I am selling this in the classifieds. The closest shop would be 100 miles from here. Good advise though Ill probably have to make the trip.
Im surprised no one has any info on this gun though.
Thanks


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I'll give you $200 unseen and untouched....what say you?


----------



## G. I. Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry It's already sold.
Thank you


----------

